# Instant Oatmeal and IBS D?



## ImissTacoBell (Mar 15, 2016)

I can't seem to get a straight answer about whether the fiber in instant oatmeal is soluble or insoluble, and whether it's a good breakfast option for IBS D. I know people will say to make oatmeal from scratch, but I know myself and I know that's not something I'm going to do, I'd sooner never eat oatmeal again.

Can someone share some insights or advice on this? Are there specific kinds of instant that are better than others?


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

It's part of Heather Van Vorous' Eating for IBS diet. Instant is easier to not stimulate/cause spasms, as the insoluble part is minimalized by it being pre-cooked and chopped more than the quick oats;But, without enough liquid to drink with it, could cause excess gas if not moving through at a good pace. Foods with more soluble fiber weight through you with the liquid to help, otherwise gassy if too slow moving. Quick oats might be a less gassy balance. Just don't eat too much of either, because high in fiber period=more gas, if not increased slowly along with the liquid intake increase.


----------



## goodmedicine (Mar 22, 2016)

Anything "instant" or pre-packaged is bound to have more chemicals and sugars, by way of preservatives, flavors, stabilizers, etc....processed food stresses our systems, and why would WE wanna do THAT?? haha---most of us are stressed enough already! Unless, of course, you are using a high-quality, organic product, would say use quick oats. They cook very, well, quickly.......and you can make a big batch on one day and reheat for others.

The fewer things we put into our bodies that our guts and adrenals have to fight to deal with, the more energy and resources it has to heal.

Much love and peace to you.


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

I use the 1-minute quick oats. It is a staple for me about 10:30 am. I do make sure I use a good amount of water so they are not at all dry. This is some of the only real fiber I get daily so I make a point of eating them. Normally no problems at all, but if I am having any issues they can spark some pain for 30 mins or so.


----------



## ImissTacoBell (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks for everyone's replies. Do you flavor the quick oats at all? I started using Silk Vanilla Soy milk in my cereal (I don't think I have a dairy issue, but it was an easy adjustment even if it only helps a little). Can you make the quick oats with milk or just water?

Minimalizer; I read a lot of Heather's advice and I have her recipe book. I don't agree 100% with her on everything, I think she generalizes too much. She says no red meat but hamburgers were the first "normal" thing I could eat after I got sick and remain a safer food for me. I'll have to look again regarding oatmeal. So she claims the insoluble fiber is diminished through processing and the remaining fiber is soluble?


----------



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

Jus to share, milk kefir if kept little longer for fermentation than it cn b tolerated easily n its helping me to digest food. Today i drink sweet yogurt caled as lassi in india, i didnt notice any symtoms. I m just avoiding spicy foods and eating all normal foods made in home along with wheat, beef,chicken n vegetables even egs. Heavy things create gas but its ok. 
From my point of view its simply a stress n bad lifestyle disease n to tackle with this we hv support both mind as wel as stomach. Its cris cros game, mind distrb dan stomach n dan mind more n goes on... 
I m in treatmnt with both Drs, psychiatric n gastro. N feeling v much better since two of treatment of both Drs after ading milk kefir sinc last 4 days my Bowels r looking fully digested n mood is also good.
So i conclude that Both ie, mind stomach sud b treated n v sud also keep our mind relaxed as much as posible, how? Watever u lik or simply good rest.. N MAJORLY TRY TO KIP THIS NONSENCE DESEASE IBS OUT OF UR MIND N SAY ALL IS WELL N GOOD! I M FINE!! Its our body so we cn only find the solution along wid Drs suggestion n our techniques.. 
M taking an 
Antidepresant -Nortryptiline with SSRI n clonazipam for good sleep on Drs rx ( suport to brain)
Enzym syrup with milk kefir as probiotics (suport to guts n more u cn add foods )
A light B complex vitamin caps rich in Zinc ( support to nerves n energy level.) 
For me these r really doing good n progressiv treatment..
In future i will find just to strick with probiotics n if necessary than Antidepresant n in between vitamins as i use to take before illness also.. 
We should majorly work on our root cause as mine is depression anxiety n stress.
Best of luck guys kip fighting with this stupid syndrom n prov that u r mor stronger to tackle this, i may sound lil childish but blive me we can, because jus 2 weeks b4 i ws so sick n wanted to suicide but aftr comin to rite Drs n treatment along with self motivation we cn do it, atleast can manage it. Fight my friends belive urself.. There is no deasease send on earth without prior solutions by God,its upto us to find the solution..Best of luckkkkk guys..


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

At first I did not do anything to them, now most times I will add a little bit of honey.

Oats can be made with water or milk. I usually use water to make them, then add an oz or 2 of lactose free milk. Helps with the consistency for me.

As a side note I am in Georgia (USA). I used to buy quaker oats, but there are huge chunks of husks in them that are not fun to deal with. I switched to Kroger (supermarket) brand and do not have this problem at all.


----------



## ImissTacoBell (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Maria S. (Jan 5, 2016)

just an info about oats!oats contain avenin, which is a protein similar to gluten and may be potentially harmful for those who have coeliac disease. In this article of wikipedia, there is some info about that -->https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oat_sensitivity

If someone gets a bad reaction from gluten, it would be good to check if he has a problem with avenin too, by observing his guts' reaction after eating oats.


----------



## ImissTacoBell (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks! I was tested via blood test 3 times for Celiac, and I had a colonoscopy and endoscopy, so I should be totally in the clear there!


----------

